# Team Daiwa Advantage Rods



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All

Am looking for a medium to heavy spinning outfit. Have already decided on the reel - either a capricorn 4500J or Freams 4500J.

Wanna match it up to a rod for chucking big plastics, poppers and metals. I was considering getting a Team Daiwa Advantage Rod - 7" medium heavy action, line weight 8-17lbs. Anyone know much about these rods? cant seem to find any reviews on the intarwebs. Found a tackle store that sells them for $250 however can't even find a comparison price on the web to see if i'm paying too much or not.

I did have a play with them at the store but I wasnt game enough to ask if i could cast plug weights across the store to test it out. was shown the usual strength test with sales person but havent really found another graph rod to compare properly against other than the rapala braid concept but this was way lighter and had a nicer feel.

Any tackle store gurus out there encountered these rods?

Was considering this or the Nitro Innovator Viper 7" fast action 5-8kg line class.

opinions?

wish i had the money to buy all this stuff pre-summer  hope there are big pelagics left when i get my outfit together.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi OD.

Cant speak on behalf of the Daiwa Advantage but have a Nitro rod (Godzilla) and it is awesome. It just needs something quite big to get the most out of them. They can flick SP's, or heavy baits / lures and have plenty of power.
I chose it to toss lures when in Fiji, and will travel with it anywhere. Seeing the Godzilla is the heaviest one around, the Viper or other spin models would perform really well in their chosen class. 
I'd choose one if and when I get into the bream on lures addiction.

Final note, I hurt mine REALLY badly in a recent kayak meets rock in big wave incident. Lost the tip section in the wash, only was left with the butt section, scratched but otherwise fine. Meanwhile the Ugly Stick was in fibreglass splinters.

Nitro replaced the top section for $60, as is their policy for service, even though it was my own silly fault.

Very happy.

Good luck, and can I have a go when you get one?

Dave.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Suss out Motackle or Campbells for a price.
I don't know if they stock them but Motackle is great and the cheapest around!!!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers guys.

Was going to try mo tackle as they are reasonably priced for rod shipping ($15) compared to campbells ($30). Decided to call Ottos in Syd first and ended up ordering the Team Daiwa Advantage rod which better suited my budget.

Dave if I see you out there, you can have a flick of the new TDA even though it isn't a Nitro (good thing is the rod butt isnt too long so one arm casting isnt going to be a pain in the assshhhh).


----------

